# My new mobile home service



## Tackdriver (Dec 3, 2010)

Ive been a controls man/plant electrician for 20+ years, and along the way Ive put in many types of panel boards and power drops for various machines. Some small, some huge, but no two ever exactly alike. So last year I got a brand new wife for Christmas. With that package came a mobile home that has a old nasty pedestal for power. And its going downhill fast.

So I called a friend of mine who is a Jman in Glendale to come and look at it. We bsed for a bit and he told me, "I dont say this much to homeowners, but you are plenty good enough to handle this on your own". So I called the POCO coordinator, and we discussed what my options were in her eyes. 

So instead of a new pedestal, Im mounting a all-in-one to a 6x6 pole. Good by me, and the POCO people were thrilled about the idea. So I bought a permit and a shovel. I ordered a blue stake and started digging after they flagged the yard.

Now I was wondering why a job with $800 in parts could cost $2500 on the free market and I found out. I had a complete "boneyard" back there. Digging by hand in the AZ desert is time consuming. You cant use a trencher, because, well, theres plenty of things that the blue stake was wrong about. Time passed, dirt flew, and so did a lot of rocks. I had all my trenches almost done when I found a 200 A POCO feed nowhere near a marker. I was digging with a garden trowel, because I knew I was near some gas lines, and I came to a rock. I pulled up the rock, loosened some soil, and hello, there it was. 

So I called the POCO lady out to take a look at it. She says I have to call blue stake to re-stake the yard, and chew them out. Ok. She also says I have to go down another foot in the primary trench to give her wires 12" of clearance. So Thats another couple weeks of digging. Im down to solid rock at this point. So AFTER the blue stake, Im going to get my hammer drill and just "swiss cheese" the bottom of the trench with a 12 inch bit, and clean it up with a spade.

My pole had been set, and she checked it over. She was amazed that I actually followed the drawing she gave me at our 1st meeting. I guess she has seen some really bad poles in the past. But she said mine was solid, and she would pass it at inspection time.

She says she wants two ground rods, which I figured. Ive got one in. The second ground rod might be the part of the project that I outsource. (My shoulder hurts just thinking about it) By outsource I mean buy the ground rod, a case of beer, and let one of you Jmen come out and shoot the rod for me. while I put the beer in your truck!!! Ha ha.

Anyhoo, years ago I had a chance to do a res. apprenticeship. I passed on it, and moved onto controls and building wiring in manufacturing settings. This project has given me a a new respect for you residential boys, and what you do to earn your wages. I figure Im about 75% done with this project and I havent even used my wire pulling skills yet.

All in all, not bad for a controls man, glad i did it once, not sure Id want to do it twice. I havent dug that much dirt since I moved off dad's farm in 1989.

When I get it done, Ill get some pics up. Any takers on that ground rod for beer? Ha ha.

All this talk about dirt, I figured you might be interested in the specifics. Im using a 200 A Square D 40 slot 30 circuit all in one. It will basically have two circuits at this time. (Its big enough that we can re-use it when we get a different home) Im installing 100 A to the mobile homes sub, which Im refeeding. Getting rid of aluminum cord layed in ABS pipe and installing copper in PVC conduit. Im repulling the AC wiring too, it was a total mess, they had laid about 80 ft. of flex from the pedestal across the roof to the air conditioner. Im repulling in PVC conduit underground, converting to EMT above ground. I had my Jman friend double check me on the conduit and wire sizes, and he said I got the exact right things. Now if I can just get to the point where the trenches are happy, I will be done pretty much. Then I can build that fence the wife wants. Ha ha.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

That would be a Square D 30/40 - 30 spaces, 40 circuits max.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm slightly more reckless when digging. Mini excavators, trenchers, bobcats, and what not, and a roto hammer with a large chisel bit then come the picks and shovels. The less physical work the better. 

Not that it really matters to me, I'm usually just supervising. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Tackdriver said:


> .......... Any takers on that ground rod? .............



You're on.


























​


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, I wish I had one of those. 


Can you send it to me? For free.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Man, I wish I had one of those.
> 
> 
> Can you send it to me? For free.


Its like new, I dont think he can pick it up to use it. :laughing::thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

^ that tool has saved my ass numerous times!!!


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

A 1/2" groundrod will fit in the chuck of an sds drill without an adapter. As long as you don't try to drive it through a footing and mushroom the head, it will work fine.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

JTMEYER said:


> A 1/2" groundrod will fit in the chuck of an sds drill without an adapter. As long as you don't try to drive it through a footing and mushroom the head, it will work fine.


Why risk ruining the tool for the sake of a $75 driver bit like the third pic in 480's post?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why risk ruining the tool for the sake of a $75 driver bit like the third pic in 480's post?


You are right!! It could easily screw up the chuck!! :no::no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why risk ruining the tool for the sake of a $75 driver bit like the third pic in 480's post?


 I agree its well worth the money.
Of cource i learn that lesson the hard way and ruined a brand new Bosh SDS :no: Buy the Ground rod cup it will pay for it self in no time


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> ........Can you send it to me? For free.



No problem. Just PayPal me three grand and I won't charge you for shipping



TOOL_5150 said:


> Its like new, I dont think he can pick it up to use it. :laughing::thumbup:
> 
> ~Matt


Well, it was new back when I took the pix.


----------



## sandboxdoc1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That 905 doesn't cost three grand.. a big boy (Hilti AVR 1500) costs around $1500.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sandboxdoc1 said:


> That 905 doesn't cost three grand.. a big boy (Hilti AVR 1500) costs around $1500.



Try buying one with the rod driving kit. :whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why risk ruining the tool for the sake of a $75 driver bit like the third pic in 480's post?



I have a old black and decker industrial that we have been driving ground rods without an adapter for 20 plus years. Spline bits still go in easy as pie.


This was a replace meter can and add 1 ground rod job.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I agree its well worth the money.
> Of cource i learn that lesson the hard way and ruined a brand new Bosh SDS :no: Buy the Ground rod cup it will pay for it self in no time




I have never seen a ground rod ruin a hardened steel chuck. Not saying it did not happen to you but the ground rod is a softer metal than the chuck. Bosch must be using cheap crap like Stihl.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

JTMEYER said:


> A 1/2" groundrod will fit in the chuck of an sds drill without an adapter. As long as you don't try to drive it through a footing and mushroom the head, it will work fine.




1/2 " ground rods don't qualify as an electrode. 5/8" minimum.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I have never seen a ground rod ruin a hardened steel chuck. Not saying it did not happen to you but the ground rod is a softer metal than the chuck. Bosch must be using cheap crap like Stihl.


But ground rods are always new every time you drive a rod.... the steel in the chuck isn't. :whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> But ground rods are always new every time you drive a rod.... the steel in the chuck isn't. :whistling2:




All I can say is our B and D is still driving rods after many many years of service.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

That POCO has low standards when it comes to their underground risers huh? :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Is that A B S glue on the T.A.? (yellow)


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> That POCO has low standards when it comes to their underground risers huh? :laughing:




Yea it appears so. That is why I pointed out we were only replacing the meter can and adding a rod. This was a slab house in the hidden valley kings neighborhood( local street gang featured on gangland). This is the job where the pit bull from next door wanted to ....help me? Bite me?..:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Is that A B S glue on the T.A.? (yellow)




I think it was a yellow ribbon or tape. I do know it was not glue.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds like a great place to work.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I think it was a yellow ribbon or tape. I do know it was not glue.


Sometimes the POCO marks the risers so they know what phase the service is on(single phase)


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

walkerj said:


> Sometimes the POCO marks the risers so they know what phase the service is on(single phase)




That was a resi area. No 3 phase around them parts.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> That was a resi area. No 3 phase around them parts.


I agree, but the primary comes from a three phase distribution line somewhere down the line.

In most neighborhoods around here, there are separate single phase HV circuits that all run out to the entrance of the 'hood.

The POCO does this for easier troubleshooting


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I have never seen a ground rod ruin a hardened steel chuck. Not saying it did not happen to you but the ground rod is a softer metal than the chuck. Bosch must be using cheap crap like Stihl.


It was about 10 years ago. I am still useing the bosch i bought after that without any problems.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

walkerj said:


> I agree, but the primary comes from a three phase distribution line somewhere down the line.
> 
> In most neighborhoods around here, there are separate single phase HV circuits that all run out to the entrance of the 'hood.
> 
> The POCO does this for easier troubleshooting



I have never seen it here but who know maybe they do it here too. I have never noticed it though. Of course I don't do line work either.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Yea it appears so. That is why I pointed out we were only replacing the meter can and adding a rod. This was a slab house in the hidden valley kings neighborhood( local street gang featured on gangland). This is the job where the pit bull from next door wanted to ....help me? Bite me?..:laughing:


 

That's one scary picture, and I've been bit twice. I would keep a close eye on that fukker


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's one scary picture, and I've been bit twice. I would keep a close eye on that fukker



Since I was in king territory I was carrying (3) weapons. Two on me and a armalite 7.64 in the van. I was more scared of the dog than the bangers.:laughing:


----------

